# Hymer B644



## aido (May 17, 2005)

Can anyone tell me what chemical will clean the front of a Hymer, it has gone very dull.

aido


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Hi this is what I use http://www.mailspeedmarine.com/Prod...ryID/8/v/d461b7ba-ed25-4a17-aa84-e782ec7d9ccb


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

I use a t-cut version that uses no silicon in it, it calls it self safe cut.

Use this then a silicon free polish.

Johny F


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi all,

DO NOT USE MER.

I purchased my Hymer new in 1993, cleaned the front of it with MER everytime I arrived on site so as to remove the flies, and within 2 years it had lost its sheen. It now has a permanent matt finish. 

I have taken this up with MER to no avail, they inform me that the red dust on the cleaning cloth in their demonstration is due to oxidisation?????

Regards

Drew


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Why a Silicone free polish? I usually use Autoglym silicone resin for all my vehicles-should this not be used on fibreglass ?


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I've got 
http://www.mailspeedmarine.com/Prod...ID/150/v/d461b7ba-ed25-4a17-aa84-e782ec7d9ccb
. . . but not had a chance to use it yet due to the weather


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Waleem said:


> Why a Silicone free polish? I usually use Autoglym silicone resin for all my vehicles-should this not be used on fibreglass ?


Hi Waleem. I was told by my mate who does paint chips and scratch repair that a polish with silicon should not be used on fiberglass panels. Will ask him why.

Johnny F


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks Johnny-I would be interested to know the reason. I have asked Autoglym for their opinion too.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Just been on the phone to him and he says it eats into the gel-coat instead of polishing it. 

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

I have also done a ggogle search and a number of web sites (boat chandlers) sell silicon free polish and recommend using silicon free polish but don't state why.

Sorry..

Johnny F


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

Takeaflight.

I tried Star brite one step Heavy Duty Cleaner and Wax on the front of the Hymer today and it works very good it certainly is getting rid of the dullness.

Thank you very much for the information by the way it was marked €28.50.but the shop is getting out of marine products so all marine products are half price. so i got a bargain......going back for more .

Aido


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*MER Polish*

MER has a mild cutting compound in it - if you use it "occasionally" it should be fine.


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks Johnny-I am just interested in knowing the specific reason-I don't doubt the truth in it from those who have experience. Needless to say, I have had no reply from Autoglym yet, but will report back if they contact me.


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

OK-had an official reply from Autoglym's technical department, reproduced below:

"Autoglym Super Resin has been used for a considerable number of years to
successfully clean and polish caravans and fibreglass finishes. It is
our opinion that it will cause no harm to the finish and the oils and
silicones included in the product will only protect the surface.

It is possible that information you have received refers to products
containing 'reacting amino-functional' silicones. These can cause
yellowing to the finish, attract dirt and be more difficult to clean.
Unlike this, Autoglym only use 'inert' silicones in our products which
will not cause you these problems.
I hope this has answered your question."

I think it does-it seems that there are good and bad silicones !! So Autoglym should be OK-but then, they would say that, wouldnt they ?
Think I will carry on using it.


----------

